# I sold my nissan for this.... 56K=Bad



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Then- Only two pics I have now: 96 GXE had Hotshot headers, Hotshot CAI, Greddy SP, Tein Basic w/ Moti rear shock mounts w/ Urethane bumpstops, Crystal Headlights and corners(orange insert taken out by clearcorners.com)Power folding side mirrors, Ser cluster swap w/indiglo gauges, Falken Strut brace and generico rear brace, other stuff i can't remember




















Now- 97 BMW 328is: see sig. Bought it off my dad for real cheap. Alot quicker than the GXE and handles like non-other. Cool car, but would never buy another BMW. Oh Yeah the car is dirty as hell too


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

maitance and parts are gonna kill you.

They both look nice though.


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Yup it sure is. Already had to do the regular maintence on it, and I almost cried because it was so much. Price for parts are a joke. Have to spend another $300 b/c a smog pump and smog valve went out. :cheers: Oh thanks for the comment BTW.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Defenitely an improvement.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> maitance and parts are gonna kill you.
> 
> They both look nice though.


beat me to it...


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

You should visit these guys....

http://www.dtmpower.net/


The yellow one in the project cars section, is the one from the Gumball run vids.


----------

